# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Tips about Best packaging material and ideas

## normantos21

you can never be so sure about the anything sent by you get to destination safely and in a precise order.
it only more depends on the packaging material you've chosen, or the box or any other stuff you've used while packing.
The  packing material play a important role and also people have their  different types of ideas of packing for their goods safety.
What you all think about this.. what are the common mistake usually made by a person or mover during packaging.

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

Too much tape! Tape is not a packing material. It only hold the packing material together. It is best when tape and packaging can be removed by careful hands, not box cutters.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Another is when in doubt add more space between the fragile object and the outside of the box. One of the most effective ways to do that is called double boxing. The inner box surrounds the object with material that conforms to the shape of the object and prevents or minimizes movement. Cushioning is provided between the inner and outer boxes/containers/crates - whatever. The most common mistake at this point is the making poor choices about the type and especially the amount of cushioning used (usually a foam). I almost always see beginners using too much foam with the result being more shock transmitted from the outside of the package to the object when it encounters an impact.
I put a diagram here https://app.box.com/s/4xzbheoq63l6tmuw4kpy

----------


## jwilliams

Keep it simple and mark everything carefully. I try to make the inside of the crate fool proof, but as one of my early mentors, Jesse Speight, once told me, "fools are so ingenious!"

While our profession is loaded with smart, amazing, skilled people, I always try to underestimate their abilities, just in case. :Wink:

----------


## Chris Barber

Protect multiple objects in a container from each other as well as from exterior hazards. Insert foam or other cushioning between objects, and secure each item against movement inside the container.

When packing your crates or boxes, consider possible accidents or mistreatment in transit. Picture your container being stacked, bumped, knocked over, turned upside-down, or dropped a few feet to a hard floor.

----------


## Johanna

> Another is when in doubt add more space between the fragile object and the outside of the box. One of the most effective ways to do that is called double boxing. The inner box surrounds the object with material that conforms to the shape of the object and prevents or minimizes movement. Cushioning is provided between the inner and outer boxes/containers/crates - whatever. The most common mistake at this point is the making poor choices about the type and especially the amount of cushioning used (usually a foam). I almost always see beginners using too much foam with the result being more shock transmitted from the outside of the package to the object when it encounters an impact.
> I put a diagram here https://app.box.com/s/4xzbheoq63l6tmuw4kpy


I am by no means an expert, but I have packed fragile masks for transport in a box inside a box with foam between the box layers...kind of like a Russian doll...the masks survived a long journey safe and sound!  Glad to see I was on the right track!   :Smile:

----------


## Shalu Jain

Here are some tips that should not be avoided:-

Don't pack too much in a box. When packing a box that weighs more than 30 pounds, it is important to re-evaluate your packaging materials and check that they are adequate for heavier package contents.

Cartons need to be of stronger manufacture, preferable with seams that are stitched or stapled, not glued. 

Wrap items individually in clean paper, use tissue paper, paper towels or even facial tissue for delicate items. Colored wrapping draws attention to very small things. Use a double layer of newspaper for a good outer wrapping. Don't pack too much in a box. When packing a box that weighs more than 30 pounds, it is important to re-evaluate your packaging materials and check that they are adequate for heavier package contents.

----------


## caronrichard13

See, what I believe is what ever kind of packaging you use it should be of good quality irrespective of, what ever we are using it for. I personally used to buy all the packaging stuffs from ____________________ and till now I haven't found any kind of problems yet.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I just want to make it clear that this is not a venue for endorsement or promotion of any company no  matter how good they may be. The lack of specificity in your post kind of undermines your veracity as a contributor at this point. I  would like to think that you have simply had good experiences with this  company and want to help others. 
If that is the case then please feel free to  take the time to explain what product or service they provided that set  them above the hundreds of companies out there that do the same thing. That should not be hard to do and that is what we are here for.
In this kind of arena the quality of the actual content of your  post helps to establish your credibility and that makes people take your  suggestion seriously. In other words you don't end up sounding someone who just writes minimal content in order to post a link. What you have written, kind of has the ring of what some people write just to distribute a link as widely as possible (spammers) and for that  reason I have edited it out of the your post. 
Please feel free to re-post with relevant details of your experiences. 
We welcome input and insights from a wide variety of perspectives, but this is a professional forum and the choices we make can have serious consequences for the objects in our care. 
To give you an idea just looking at your first sentence, this forum actually plays a significant role in determining what "good quality" means in the world of art/museum packing as well helping establish what materials are appropriate for "what ever we are using it for". If you want to participate in the process all you need to do is provide some/any detail in your observations so readers can consider its usefulness for their circumstances. Another post like this one though could get you removed from the forum. Posts that are just links without context/content normally get the boot too. Good luck in all of your endeavors.
Ashley

----------


## Eren24

> Here are some tips that should not be avoided:-
> 
> Don't pack too much in a box. When packing a box that weighs more than 30 pounds, it is important to re-evaluate your packaging materials and check that they are adequate for heavier package contents.
> 
> Cartons need to be of stronger manufacture, preferable with seams that are stitched or stapled, not glued. 
> 
> Wrap items individually in clean paper, use tissue paper, paper towels or even facial tissue for delicate items. Colored wrapping draws attention to very small things. Use a double layer of newspaper for a good outer wrapping. Don't pack too much in a box. When packing a box that weighs more than 30 pounds, it is important to re-evaluate your packaging materials and check that they are adequate for heavier package contents.


These are great tips in packing our belongings. It’s really not about how you wrap the outside but how you secure the inside of the package especially if the insides are breakable. We always move a lot due to I am assigned to some other branches. I always use my clothes as a cushion to my breakable things like plates and glasses. I think it will save me from space as well as save me from having a lot of cluttered paper when unpacking my things.

----------

